

Programming for Marketers - nateliason
http://programmingformarketers.com/

======
tejay
Wow, this is a great take on the classic infoproduct genre :)

~~~
nateliason
Thank you! Justin and I teamed up on this after independently realizing that
there was really no solid resource out there for helping marketers learn
useful technical skills.

------
ZanderEarth32
This is exactly the type of course I'm interested in as an SEO and analytics
guy with some technical background. Looking forward to seeing what it has to
offer.

Just a heads up, this is also the type of course I'd pay for, depending on the
quality and topics covered of course. I'm always on the look out for courses
or products that can teach me how to do something very concise and actionable.

Where can I find other courses from you? Udemy?

~~~
nateliason
Thank you!

The plan is that if this course goes well, people seem to be getting value
from it, etc. we'll expand it later on to a bigger and better paid course.

Justin has a course on SQL for Marketers on Udemy if you want to check that
out: [https://www.udemy.com/sql-for-marketers/](https://www.udemy.com/sql-for-
marketers/)

------
CoreSet
What language do you teach people to program the crawler in? Tech-ish marketer
here already, but would love an easy MVP.

~~~
nateliason
Python! And yeah we walk them through it and provide a script just in case
they need it.

------
hfourm
Hey there is a typo in the about justin section

"myself myself"

